# How to regain control of my domain



## Radioguy (Sep 17, 2006)

Need some advice. I've had a website for just under two years, hosted by one of the extremely cheap hosting companies. The site isn't for a business, just personal use, so cheap was good. Recently I attempted to FTP some changes to the site, only to find out that I was no longer able to login using my usual ID and password. The hosting company does not respond to my emails or tech support postings and they no longer answer the phone. 

At this point, I'd just like to move the site elsewhere, but it appears that I can't do that either. My ISP has changed in the past year, so the email address in my domain registration is no longer correct. The sponsoring registrar is a second company and I've contacted them for help. They say since the hosting company is still apparently in business, they can't help me. 

So, is there any way in hell I can recover control of my domain or is it lost forever to me? I suppose that when I don't pay for the next year of hosting they will kill the site, but then what happens to the domain? Any and all help appreciated!


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

did you register the domain with them or transfer it to them when you set up hosting? You could wait until your year term is expired, but then you will lose your domain also if they have control of it. Most smaller companies like that are resellers of a larger company. Do a little research and see if you can find out who the backer company is. For example: iPower.com registers domains through Tucows. Godaddy.com registers and hosts through SecureServer.net. Your company should have a larger company behind it.


----------



## Radioguy (Sep 17, 2006)

I registered the domain via the hosting company. Apparently all the info one needs is right there in the registration record. I've contacted the larger company who actually did the registration for the hosting company. They claim they can do nothing since the other company is still in business.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

hrm...seems like the only thing to do is to keep contacting the company until you get a response or what you want...


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Have you broken their terms of service? If not, then I recommend reporting them to the Better Business Bureau.


----------

